# From where i can download am3d sound file??Anyone



## zyberboy (Jan 23, 2007)

am3d is binaural sound system developed by *www.am3d.com/

can any one google it


----------



## shaunak (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like they provide customised solutions, you will have to contact the and only them.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 25, 2007)

shaunak thanx for the response

The file that i am looking is am3d-intro.mp3,  i tried google but no result.
If you can find it its a worth while experience


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 27, 2007)

hi friends , After searching the net for some time i was finally able to find the file am3D-intro from an unexpected source from a  file sharing program which looks primitive . I have been searching the file in many mp3 sites and limewire . So when i installed the program interface was not very convincing .Typed am3d-intro and hit search the 1st result was am3d-intro.

Its a very good surround effect( must use a headphone )"am3d positional audio" there are similar files in the net .

i have uploaded the file to rapidshare  
*rapidshare.com/files/13896008/am3D-intro.mp3


u can also download a a hitman 2  DieselPower 3D audio    , enhances your ability to hear enemy footsteps, door slamming, talk
*www.am3d.com/63a68361-b990-4ef3-a6ab-88e32a84a554.W5Doc?mid=1F567F46-51E2-4A32-8B42-684A7811D2F6&

how was that??


----------

